# Homemade Tools >  ER32 COLLET RACK

## AB-SHOP

I hope you enjoyed my video!! Don't forget to SUBSCRIBE !! It really means a lot !!

----------

Home-PC (Aug 15, 2022),

nova_robotics (Aug 12, 2022),

RetiredFAE (Aug 13, 2022),

schuylergrace (Aug 21, 2022),

WmRMeyers (Aug 12, 2022)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks AB-SHOP! We've added your Collet Rack to our Racks category,
as well as to your builder page: AB-SHOP's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Collet Rack
 by AB-SHOP

tags:
rack, collet

----------


## BuffaloJohn

I did my collet holder as a 3D print - ER32 collets, spaced closer together to waste less drawer space:

top view


bottom view

----------


## AB-SHOP

Thank you so much!! Alberto

----------


## AB-SHOP

Hi John! Thanks for your comment, i do not have a 3D printer, maybe in the future! So i I made do with what I have in the house, so I used wood, my boring head and milling machine! Cheers from Italy, Alberto

----------


## BuffaloJohn

No worries, just a different solution.

Here is what my holder looks like with collets in it:

----------


## AB-SHOP

It looks like very nice !! I have to learn a bit of how this forum work and in particular to say "thanks"when peoples say thanks to my posts!

A little at the time i learn !!  :Smile:

----------


## wizard69

Alberto;

Thanks for the great video. I like to see how shops around the world get things done. Hope to see more posts.

----------


## AB-SHOP

hi Wizard69, 

thank you for your kind comment:i did this job because it's easy to have all the collets ready to use, i don't have a 3D printer for the moment so i decided to use what i have at home!! 
See you soon !! Very proud to can write in this big forum !! 

ATB, Alberto from Italy !

----------

